# Missing parcel - An Post



## Jollygood (16 Jul 2012)

I ordered some boots from the UK and the order was dispatched on 2 July. Still no sign of them. 
So I got a tracking number from the company in the UK and it said the parcel was delivered (to my husband's office) on 4 July. 
However, no parcel ever turned up. 
I asked if I could see the signature on the delivery form and An Post said no signature was required and they were delivered in the normal mail that morning. 
These boots were worth over €300 and now I am left paying for something that never arrived. 
Do I have any recourse for action? 
All advice gratefully received.


----------



## Lightning (16 Jul 2012)

Have you asked the boot company for a refund?


----------



## reddanmm (16 Jul 2012)

Did not know you would have a tracking number for normal post i thought the whole point of getting a tracking number was to trace your package up to the delivery point hence been signed for to conclude the process . I am open to correction but if i send a package through normal mail i would not get a tracking number .


----------



## Complainer (16 Jul 2012)

It used to be possible with many shippers to get a tracking number without actually shipping anything. This was part of a scam used by dodgy ebay sellers. How reliable is the seller?


----------



## Jollygood (17 Jul 2012)

They are all above board: Jack Wills (uk clothing company). I also got a parcel from Amazon due to be delivered at the same time and this didn't turn up either. Something weird is going on. Amazon have said that they will resend which is good of them.


----------



## mathepac (17 Jul 2012)

Is it at all possible that in the knowledge that certain online retailers will compensate purchasers for missing packages, those items with the retailers name emblazoned on the packaging have now become targets for thieves?

OP if you have a tracking number from the retailer, you can track the package through all stages of the delivery process, including the last known mail centre before the delivery was signed for. You can send this information to An Post and have them check their systems.

I know how frustrating it can be when stuff goes missing like this.


----------



## dmos87 (17 Jul 2012)

Call to the local post sorting office, and query there. I've seen on some occasions parcels going back there and waiting for collection, they might still have the parcels.


----------



## truthseeker (17 Jul 2012)

Jollygood said:


> They are all above board: Jack Wills (uk clothing company). I also got a parcel from Amazon due to be delivered at the same time and this didn't turn up either. Something weird is going on. Amazon have said that they will resend which is good of them.



Was the amazon parcel also going to your husbands office? Have you or he spoken to whoever looks after incoming post there? Is there cctv on reception that might show a postie arriving without any parcel on the day in question (proving it was never delivered).

Could it have been put to one side in hubbys workplace?

I also second going to local sorting office with the tracking number.


----------



## chrisboy (17 Jul 2012)

I was waiting on a parcel to arrive a few months ago, and after a while i enquired to the sender about the item. He sent me the tracking number, and when i typed it into an post it said it was delivered. When i went down to the sorting office they had it. No notice had been left in the house to say it was there ( i live on my own so couldnt have missed it).


----------

